# Flatwoods Custom Bows Padauk recurve



## greenman20 (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally brought her home! This bow is awesome plain and simple. One of the smoothest drawing and shooting bows I've had my hands on!!!! Thanks to two of my friends 
Billy Hudson and Justin Fortson , Thanks so much.... Ya'll did an outstanding job!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Feb 23, 2013)

Bow looks great. Glad you don't wear your muddy boots in the house. Dave


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Tony, It was a pleasure to build the bow and see you shoot it so well.


----------



## JFortson (Feb 23, 2013)

WildWillie said:


> Thanks for the kind words Tony, It was a pleasure to build the bow and see you shoot it so well.



Billy is absolutely right it was fun to build and you do shoot it well.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratulations!! Beautiful bow!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 25, 2013)

Those Flatwoods bows are awesome. That is a beauty.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 25, 2013)

yup thats a good looking bow


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 25, 2013)

Great lookin bow. Congrats.


----------



## greenman20 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you guys for the compliments ! I'm really proud of it !


----------

